# Looking for reliable tshirt fulfillment company



## SoBeYou (Feb 13, 2013)

We're looking for a tshirt fulfillment company that prints on demand and does tag removal for a variety of different designs for men and women (preferably using american apparel or next level shirts).

Some of the shirts we're looking to print can be seen at:

https://www.sobeyouapparel.com/store/mens-apparel.html

https://www.sobeyouapparel.com/store/womens-apparel.html

If anyone can accurately print the shirts we have listed so far I would love to send a sample order to test the quality. All of our designs are in PSD format with 300 DPI and use a few PMS colors with CMYK equivalents in separate files. We would definitely like the end product to match the PMS or CMYK colors as closely as possible.


----------



## dazeofkaos (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, we'd be happy to look at printing these for you. You can contact me directly at [email protected].


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

